# New to the board but not the game



## GetnBig (May 21, 2012)

Just stopping in for the obligatory hello! Left the game, now Im back in and competing for the first time in 23 years...


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2012)

GetnBig, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM! This is a great board with a ton of helpful information, along with very reputable people that give solid advice. Thats awesome that you are getting back to it and good luck with everything!


----------



## btex34n88 (May 21, 2012)

Good stuff! welcome to the forum.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## hulkjunior (May 22, 2012)

hey


----------



## charley (May 22, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## brazey (May 22, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GetnBig (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome and I look forward to seeing you all on the board


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

welcome


----------



## L o s t (May 31, 2012)

^^^


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey GetnBig- thanks for joining this Board.   You intro says your getting into competing after 23 years--- so I take it that you are a "Masters" aged guy?  I am also and am competing- would like to see some posts on your training and experience prepping from someone in my age group.


----------



## Drexel (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM alot of good information on here.


----------



## GetnBig (Jun 7, 2012)

BigMikeCO said:


> Hey GetnBig- thanks for joining this Board.   You intro says your getting into competing after 23 years--- so I take it that you are a "Masters" aged guy?  I am also and am competing- would like to see some posts on your training and experience prepping from someone in my age group.



You are correct....masters it is. I will post up sometime today. My apologies for the late reply. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Have a blast getting back in the game    We are looking forward to your progress.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

